# Mathews new for 2004?



## Futuredoc (Nov 3, 2003)

What is Mathews new bow for 2004? Anyone heard anything?

FD


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

They won't tell a word till the AMO show. But look out after that. You'll see a 10 page ad in every magazine telling you how great they are and how they won every event. Oh yea almost forgot they'll be pushing this years new whats-it to death once the secret is out.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Dont hate the player......Hate the game......


----------



## drakeshu (Oct 12, 2003)

I HATE THE PLAYER AND THE GAME


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Whew, LMAO !!! 

I really needed that laugh, I was starting to get kind of down on people.

Sean


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

I received an e-mail from Mathews which stated they would have the 2004 models out early 2004. A bit earlier than the 2003 models.


----------



## jameloy (Mar 20, 2003)

I have also herd the same from a dealer. They said that the bows will be coming out earlier ( I think they said early december but I cant remember)

Sean


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Did the competition force Mat to make changes?
Looks like that you'll just have to wait attitude is changing a little. 
Slowly more and more are finding the world does not revolve around 1 cam. There are other brands that have a lot more to offer for a lot less $$$.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

BigBirdVA.
What is a lot less money?..I can get the new Lx for $565 not to bad. What bow in that class is less?


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

Where for that amount?


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

Benton Shooters Supply in Benton Tennessee. About 45 min north of Chattanooga. Its an awesome shop.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

Too far to drive. I'm in Norfolk, Va


----------



## trickou8 (Nov 5, 2003)

Cheapest I could get my lx was $629. Still worth the price if you ask me.


----------



## bowhuntoften (Jan 21, 2003)

Matthews will be releasing their 2004 bow lineup by mid December. Dealers (pro shops) will be receiving notification just after the 1st.
Christmas is coming early this year.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*New Mat magazine*

Heard Mathews is coming out with their own hunting mag every issue will be 100 pages long, 98 pages of mathews ads and one 2 page bow report knocking Hoyts


----------



## southpawhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

*2004 Mathews*

"Mustang"= Short-Draw bow, 19-26" with 50# max. with the same style cam that is on the LX, just smaller.
"Outback"= Adult hunting bow 31" axle to axle.
There is supposedly a third bow, but I dont yet know what it is. Hope this helps.


----------



## Droptine8 (Oct 1, 2003)

WOW,,,I mean YAWN !!


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

*wine and cry*

Come on guys don't be upset yet, they haven' even come out with their new bows and your already crying. Why don't you do yourself a favor and go buy you one, that way you won't be upset about not having the best. It's really fun watching how mathew bows get you guys all tore up. Especially when you find out you could of bought one for the same money you spent on yours.
I know there is several different bow co's whose prices are equal and more. But you probably know that to now, and all you can do is cry.
Cheer up, sell your mathew wantabe bow and buy one, so you can enjoy the advertisement ads and be part of #1.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*hey kodiak*

And I bet Kodiak drives a chevy to


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, I drive a Chevy and I got a chain in the back!!! Let's hook 'em up and see whatcha got Mine's a 1 ton


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Got a Hemi


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*like to but*

Hate to see you tare up your tranny trying to out pull my ranger


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Back Country and I will put that Ranger between us and give you a stretch job


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

GI
I really like that idea


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

Guys I'm to poor to own a chevy, I have to settle for an old ford and a jeep. I'm just have'n alittle fun here with the bow talk. It's been along time since I've bought a new bow, my old 99 parker. I now own a max2000 and a mathews conquestll with it that I bought through the classifieds. It seems there is a lot of dedacation to what bow a guy shoots. I know there is many great bows from each company and the one that feels and shoots best for you is the best at the time. I really like my max2000, but shot my best spot scores with my mathews. I use my old parker for hunting and it still feels and shoots great for me.
Just have'n fun,don't want no enemies or someone mad at me.
Take care, and maybe I'll see you at a shoot.
Kodiak.


----------



## SNOOKS (Jul 20, 2002)

Ya'll bend over and pull on your ears so you can see the light. Real trucks start with a 'T' for Toyota of course. You may not be big and heavy enough to pull that chevy ford or dodge out of window high mud but at least you will be out and laughing at em. And real bows start with an 'M' called Mathews.


----------



## KEITHSARCHERY (Mar 14, 2003)

I was reading about the price for an LX. There was a shop in Anniston AL selling them for $499.00


----------



## Back Country (Oct 27, 2003)

Snooks,
I just have to say, your taste in trucks and bows is the same


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*snooks*

toyota !!!!!! do they make a real pick up ???? thats kind of wierd statement a guy shooting an american made bow and driving a commy pick up, go figure    just having fun I owned a toyota pick up for a year and a half they are a good little truck and I liked the 24 MPG


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

[email protected] snooks!!! I think the payload capacity on my Chevy is a Toyota


----------



## RoyD (Jan 19, 2003)

The guys at work finally figured out why Toyota's seem to last longer. They aint got enought weight or power to pull anything so all toyota owners do is ride around in them. When any work need to be done, you have to get a real truck--ford, chevy, or dodge.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

I think that new Tundra can pull its fair share...the new ones are Sweet!


----------



## 3DFEVR (Jan 29, 2003)

*Toyota Rocks!*

I build them. I am a Group Leader in the paint dept. and have helped build the Tundra since 99. Our new double cab is really nice in the backseat. Go take a look. I personally don't need a big truck so I have the Tacoma. There are 4800 of us in Indiana, Kentucky and Illinois who make a living building these so you can enjoy them. See ya. 3DFEVR


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

Right on 3D toyota makes a very good truck My fishing buddy pulls a 20 foot jet boat alover to catch these northwest salmon and steelhead .With his v8 tundra 4 door.


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

RoyD
Quote:
"They aint got enought weight or power to pull anything so all toyota owners do is ride around in them."

What!! Are you kidding me...The new Tundra V8 has plenty of power to pull most anything! Surly you where joking!


----------



## hoyt12345 (Dec 27, 2002)

*mathews*

KEITHSARCHERY---------- i just called the number for the shop that was said to carrie a LX for 499.99 its funny they dont ever carry mathews hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

